# Info on Badlands RC in Myrtle Beach, SC



## DisturbedNitro (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been searching for the past couple of weeks for general info and contact info for Badlands rc in Myrtle Beach, SC with no luck at all!! Me and a couple of friends are planning a trip to Myrtle Beach in the next couple of weeks and would like to get info for Badlands before we pack everything up and make a final decision on whether or not to bring our trucks down with us. 

Here is some general info we would like to know before leaving:
-Is it members only or can anyone use track?
-Does it cost anything to use track and if so, how much?
-What are their hours of operation?
-Any restrictions on what trucks are allowed on the track?

And also if anyone has any contact info for Badlands or knows of a hobby shop in that area that could provide us with that info, we would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## jrsuperfrog (Jun 12, 2010)

i dont know much about badlands but i know alot of people that race there. i think its a public track... give me a call and ill find out whatever i can or ill put you in touch with someone... we race at moncks corner raceway near charleston so alot of us go there, Savannah and aiken... 843-327-6302 call me or shoot me a text


----------

